# Where do I buy fresh picked olives???



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

Hello ChefTalk members,
I want to cure my own olives. I am an olive lover from the days when I was six and would go pick them from the trees in the park. Can anyone tell me where I can buy fresh in San Francisco? I live in marin County and have never been able to buy fresh olives for curing. Mediterranean olives are my favorite!!!! :chef:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Bufano,
I am not in California but, I know around here, all the Italian markets carry fresh/green olives for your own preparation. You might want to try an open-air market or try a market in a predominantly Italian area.


----------



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

Thank you for the tip. I have tried the farmers markets but they do not have them. I will check in North Beach in SF.

Thank you,

Olive Lover:lips:


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Bufano! We have Mission olive trees in our parkway and before we started picking them for ourselves, people used to knock on our door and ask if they could pick our trees. We were grateful, because if you let them fall they are an unholy mess. Our neighbors pick them at the local shopping center, in broad daylight!
Here in Southern California all the olives come ready in autumn, and then I see them at the larger farmer's markets. If you start asking various stall-holders during the summer, someone will point you to a guy who only has a couple dozen trees but brings his olives in for special customers. If you ask, they will usually put some aside for you. Also, Sacramento has tons of olives and you see them by the crate and by the pound at their farmer's markets. 

Love ~ Debbie


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Bufano, I have a friend in Moraga who has an olive tree in her yard. She gave me some ripe olives last year and I am attempting to cure them at home. (See my "Home Cured Olives" thread in this forum.)
As Debbie says, they won't be ready until fall but when they are, I can get enough for both of us.

Jock


----------



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

Thanks Jock,
That would be great!!!Where do you live?? :lips:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I live in the City , in the Mission District. I work down town on Second Street.

Jock


----------

